# Middle School Grammar Books



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Which do you prefer and why?

Looking for something that covers all topics in an easy to comprehend format.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Rod and Staff is our favorite. Many people say it is advanced, compared to what public school teaches I'd agree. Compare to what my grandparents and parents learned in school I wouldn't. If your kids don't have a good grammar background DO NOT start at the middle school level. MANY people use the 5th and 6th grade books for high school grammar. I took my kids through the 6th grade book (I stated them with the 2nd grade book when they were in 2nd grade) then move them to a writing curriculum (IEW). I own the middle school books.....but they just seemed to be more of the same moving at a faster pace, but not adding much new. Since the 6th grade book was far ahead of anything our public school was doing, I saw now reason to keep going. None of my kids are likely to major in English or any similar degree.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

We got my daughter on Saxon Grammar last year (5th grade), and she's doing the 6th grade version now. We absolutely love it. It is comprehensive, challenging, and lays a very, very solid foundation in the English language. We're saving the books to use on our sons in the future.


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you for your help.


----------

